# Logitech Z-5500, anyone have them?



## randruff

This past weekend, my brother blew the center channel on my current speakers (listed in sig). As the old expression goes "you break it, you buy it". Anyways, I ordered the Logitech Z-5500 speakers which are arriving tommorow. I was just wondering if anyone in here has them and what they think. 98% of the reviews on newegg is nothing but people loving them. Just thought I would get some input from others, thanks.


----------



## shupola

i am getting them for x-mas. i have never heard them b4, but i mean can 1047 voters be wrong?

the price is outrageous. almost half of the MSRP listed on www.logitech.com.


----------



## Blue

They are very nice .


----------



## spamdos

i am happy with my x 530s


----------



## shupola

Blue said:
			
		

> They are very nice .




does that mean they are the best you have ever heard or just the best for the money?

and how loud do they go? i mean can you crank it up so loud that the windows shake and you cant hear yourself think, cuz THAT is what i want.


----------



## randruff

Ok so I got these things hooked up, wall mounted on Friday. Honestly, and I am an audiophile, these things are insane. I honestly can't beleive they were only $219. Let me put it this way, I can only turn the volume up HALF WAY without risking going deaf or my internal organs shaking to the point of death. The subwoofer is f'n huge. Again, I can only have that 1/2 way up without risking shaking my house too bad (things upstairs falling). @Shupola: If you want a system that goes so loud you can't hear yourself think, definately invest in these. All i can say is, hands down, these are the best computer speakers/bang for your buck on the market. Games, music, and movies have never sounded so good.


----------



## shupola

randruff said:
			
		

> @Shupola: If you want a system that goes so loud you can't hear yourself think, definately invest in these.



i talked my g/f into getting them for me for x-mas. i think she is gonna order them for me today. too bad i cant use them til december 25, but i think it will be worth the wait.


----------



## randruff

shupola said:
			
		

> i talked my g/f into getting them for me for x-mas. i think she is gonna order them for me today. too bad i cant use them til december 25, but i think it will be worth the wait.





no no no. no.no.no.no no no no no no no. That is unacceptable.....you need to tell her you'll give her some extra booty for a week or something.....get those ba!tches hooked up.


----------



## shupola

randruff said:
			
		

> no no no. no.no.no.no no no no no no no. That is unacceptable.....you need to tell her you'll give her some extra booty for a week or something.....get those ba!tches hooked up.




LMFAO!!!!! that is hilarious  . i think i might be able to sweet talk her into it. *LMFAO again*.


----------



## randruff

shupola said:
			
		

> LMFAO!!!!! that is hilarious  . i think i might be able to sweet talk her into it. *LMFAO again*.



Seriously, convince her to let you hook em up.....Give her "special attention" until they come (the speakers, get your mind out of the gutter).....You will be so  taken by the sound quality, you will sit there and $h!t your pants....which will then cause her to leave.....the bottom line being....you get your speakers blaring with no distractions....god damn.....thats a beautiful plan.....im about ready to go get a girlfriend just so i can try it.


----------



## shupola

randruff said:
			
		

> Seriously, convince her to let you hook em up.....Give her "special attention" until they come (the speakers, get your mind out of the gutter).....You will be so  taken by the sound quality, you will sit there and $h!t your pants....which will then cause her to leave.....the bottom line being....you get your speakers blaring with no distractions....god damn.....thats a beautiful plan.....im about ready to go get a girlfriend just so i can try it.




LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! . you are just too funny man!!!!!


----------



## shupola

> I honestly can't beleive they were only $219.



OMG man. the price continues to fall. now they are at $212.99.

good thing my g/f hasnt ordered them yet.

Logitech Z-5500


----------



## Beyond

do these speakers come ready to be wall mounted or do mounts have to be bought?


----------



## randruff

Beyond said:
			
		

> do these speakers come ready to be wall mounted or do mounts have to be bought?



The stands that are attached to the speakers "pivot". You can turn them so they are in either in a "sitting" position or a "mounting" position. There is two holes for you to put a screw through and mount to a wall. So yes, they come wall-mountable.


----------



## mega10169

Dang if they were $212 here I would have bought two sets by now...unfortunately they are $400, stupid Canada.


----------



## Grimulus

praetor has them I do believe..I think.  pretty sure he likes them.  I thought about getting them myself.  I'm not currently happy with my creatives.


----------



## Beyond

randruff said:
			
		

> The stands that are attached to the speakers "pivot". You can turn them so they are in either in a "sitting" position or a "mounting" position. There is two holes for you to put a screw through and mount to a wall. So yes, they come wall-mountable.



i see.. is the angle upon which they can be mounted limited?  also, will the speaker wire come out of the back of both speakers?


----------



## randruff

Beyond said:
			
		

> i see.. is the angle upon which they can be mounted limited?  also, will the speaker wire come out of the back of both speakers?



Not really sure exactly what youre asking but ill go ahead and answer anyways. Is the angle limited? yes. When the stands are in wall mount position, they do angle down slightly and you cannot adjust up/down/left/right. The speaker wire does come out the back of the speaker still yes. Another thing i forgot to mention about this set of speakers....the wire it comes with is really long. My previous speakers wire was not close to long enough and that was one real problem i had. I really think Logitech did this right. If you really are interested in seeing how the mounts look, ill take a picture and upload it on here. Let me know if you want me to.


----------



## Lamilia

mega10169 said:
			
		

> Dang if they were $212 here I would have bought two sets by now...unfortunately they are $400, stupid Canada.



so do canadians get paid twice as much money or something i've always wondered. I wish i could afford to pay $200 for a set of speakers


----------



## mega10169

Lamilia said:
			
		

> so do canadians get paid twice as much money or something i've always wondered. I wish i could afford to pay $200 for a set of speakers


Naw I've just had a lot of cash lately, sold some stuff for a bunch of money.


----------



## Beyond

randruff said:
			
		

> Not really sure exactly what youre asking but ill go ahead and answer anyways. Is the angle limited? yes. When the stands are in wall mount position, they do angle down slightly and you cannot adjust up/down/left/right. The speaker wire does come out the back of the speaker still yes. Another thing i forgot to mention about this set of speakers....the wire it comes with is really long. My previous speakers wire was not close to long enough and that was one real problem i had. I really think Logitech did this right. If you really are interested in seeing how the mounts look, ill take a picture and upload it on here. Let me know if you want me to.



yeah, that'd be nice if you didn't mind.  thanks!


----------



## ckfordy

are these the speakers your talking about http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121120

i was thinking of getting those for my new laptop/desktop.  do you reccomend them.  will i drive my parents crazy with them


----------



## randruff

AMD64 said:
			
		

> are these the speakers your talking about http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121120
> 
> i was thinking of getting those for my new laptop/desktop.  do you reccomend them.  will i drive my parents crazy with them




Yup, those are them. Not only will you drive your parents insane, your neighbors will want to decapitate you as well. Also, i'll try to get pics up soon of how they mount to the wall. This week has been insanely busy.


----------



## Praetor

They're very nice speakers ... the only thing that bothers me is that the control pod will heat up ... not dangerously so but it does heat up ... than again ive had mine for 4months+ and its only been off for a grand total of maybe 20 minutes in that time. Im quite impressed overall (other peeve is that the 3.5mm jacks are on the side as opposed to the front and lack of RF remote)


----------



## randruff

Praetor said:
			
		

> They're very nice speakers ... the only thing that bothers me is that the control pod will heat up ... not dangerously so but it does heat up ... than again ive had mine for 4months+ and its only been off for a grand total of maybe 20 minutes in that time. Im quite impressed overall (other peeve is that the 3.5mm jacks are on the side as opposed to the front and lack of RF remote)



I have not had the problem of the control unit heating up, although, i can see the reasoning behind it doing so. Also, the 3.5mm green, black, and orange hookups are on the back of my control unit. I also have a wireless RF remote that came with it.


----------



## Praetor

> I have not had the problem of the control unit heating up, although, i can see the reasoning behind it doing so.


Yeah im not suggesting that its overheating .... just that i can detect warmth eminating from it (which is quite possible explained by the fact that the thing is virtually on and playing music 24x7 for the last 4 months+) 



> Also, the 3.5mm green, black, and orange hookups are on the back of my control unit.


I meant the headphone and line-out connections but yeah, sorry for the confusion 



> I also have a wireless RF remote that came with it.


Can you post the part number? (it's listed on the inside of the battery cover thingy) Cuz mine is IR and if u look at the top center of the control pod you'll notice a rectangular thingy ... thats the IR reciever .. RF units dont have those.


----------



## randruff

Praetor you were right, my fault. I got RF and IR mixed up.....i still love these things regardless! I want to marry my speakers.


----------



## randruff

Beyond said:
			
		

> yeah, that'd be nice if you didn't mind.  thanks!




Here ya go bud, hope this helps...

This picture is of unmounted, normal positioned speaker (notice whats on the monitor )





This is a close up of wall mounted rear speaker, stand rotated behind it





This is a farther away shot of one of the rear wall mounted speakers





Hope this helps!


----------



## shupola

is it hard to screw them up to the wall? it looks like the speaker would get in the way of the hole if ya know what i mean.

and how does the remote work? does it just control the volume of the speakers or can u like set it to work with your tv?


----------



## Praetor

> and how does the remote work? does it just control the volume of the speakers or can u like set it to work with your tv?


It works just with the volume control pod


----------



## shupola

Praetor said:
			
		

> It works just with the volume control pod




oh, thats cool. it would be nice if you could changs songs and stuff though.


----------



## Praetor

> oh, thats cool. it would be nice if you could changs songs and stuff though.


Except theres no way in hell that could happen since all the connectivity that exists between the control pod and yer soundcard is one-way  ... but thats what the other RF remote is for


----------



## shupola

Praetor said:
			
		

> Except theres no way in hell that could happen since all the connectivity that exists between the control pod and yer soundcard is one-way  ... but thats what the other RF remote is for




well i know that some laptops come with "remote sensors" like hp, and i thought maybe you would be able to configure the remote to work with them kinda like universal remote controls. that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Praetor

> well i know that some laptops come with "remote sensors" like hp, and i thought maybe you would be able to configure the remote to work with them kinda like universal remote controls. that would be pretty cool.


True enough but its a goddang hassle because you still have to have LOS ... which blows when i could be two houses down with my Remote Wonder


----------



## shupola

exactly how many watts are these speakers? on this page it says 500 and 505 watts, and it says that peak power is 1010w. what does peak power mean and why does logitech say 500w and 505w. it doesnt seem like that big a difference??


----------



## randruff

they are 505RMS watts and 1000Peak watts....what the difference is, i have no idea.....all i know is they are god diggity damn loud.


----------



## randruff

shupola said:
			
		

> is it hard to screw them up to the wall? it looks like the speaker would get in the way of the hole if ya know what i mean.




Think of it as a tight girl.....it takes a little maneuvering but with a little work, youll get it in there


----------



## shupola

randruff said:
			
		

> Think of it as a tight girl.....it takes a little maneuvering but with a little work, youll get it in there




HAHA. that is funny, but it sucks. i hate when things are hard to screw......maybe if i give em a few beers before i put em up


----------



## ckfordy

randruff said:
			
		

> they are 505RMS watts and 1000Peak watts....what the difference is, i have no idea.....all i know is they are god diggity damn loud.


 
i think i got my parents convinced to let me get them but i if turn the speakers all the way up will it blow the speakers at all


----------



## randruff

AMD64 said:
			
		

> i think i got my parents convinced to let me get them but i if turn the speakers all the way up will it blow the speakers at all



Trust me, you wont be able to get them all the way up.


----------



## Blue

> Think of it as a tight girl.....it takes a little maneuvering but with a little work, youll get it in there





> HAHA. that is funny, but it sucks. i hate when things are hard to screw......maybe if i give em a few beers before i put em up



Ya that is funny and all but I think it be best to stay on topic. I would imaging that not everyone is going to find it as funny as you two.


----------



## randruff

Blue said:
			
		

> Ya that is funny and all but I think it be best to stay on topic. I would imaging that not everyone is going to find it as funny as you two.




I know, i know, i know. I knew i was going to catch flak for that but i couldnt resist.


----------



## The Astroman

randruff said:
			
		

> Trust me, you wont be able to get them all the way up.



You do know that 2000 W amps exist?


----------



## randruff

The Astroman said:
			
		

> You do know that 2000 W amps exist?



Of course. I'm just extending my point that the speakers kick @$$ and are loud as hell.


----------



## Blue

> You do know that 2000 W amps exist?



I'm prob. missing somthing but what does that  have to do with the Z-5500's?


----------



## randruff

im listening to these right now.....1/2 way up......atreyu......my keys are vibrating as im typing....does that explain anything?


----------



## Praetor

> I'm prob. missing somthing but what does that have to do with the Z-5500's?


Not all that much



> im listening to these right now.....1/2 way up......atreyu......my keys are vibrating as im typing....does that explain anything?


Try shuttle launches or THX Bass tests


----------



## Hoka hey

I do indeed have them, fantastic speakers, you probably know that by now seeing as it is a month and a half after your original post, but yeah great speakers, the 10 inch woofer is a nice add on.  Oh and btw impeccable surround sound, in my opionion they are balenced extremly well and I think there is an option on rear speaker sound delay which is nice for larger rooms/no echoing in games or music.


----------



## Blue

> im listening to these right now.....1/2 way up......atreyu......my keys are vibrating as im typing....does that explain anything?



Not if your talking to me no.


----------



## Beyond

thanks for all the help guys!  do the speakers connect to the sub like my 560's
or do they connect to the controller?


----------



## randruff

The speaker wire runs from the back of the speaker(s) to the subwoofer.


----------



## Beyond

thanks


----------



## Praetor

> The speaker wire runs from the back of the speaker(s) to the subwoofer.


Hehe i suppose you could connect speakers to the controller via the line-out jack  Hehe run another 5500 through that and use the upmixing


----------



## Ku-sama

hmm, Logitech Z-5500... Dominick has them, they are nice and great from the price, buuuuuut with my system, my keys are on my lap, but my monitor gets distorted from the amount of bass travling through the desk.... at a little over a quarter.... now, thats because i have 4 12" subs, 2 ported, 2 non ported, and full 6.1 surround sound (switching to 7.1 with new reciever) and over 800watts RMS stereo and over 900RMS home theator.... but yeah, for the money these speakers are nice, but i highly reccomend a bigger system for movies and such, but for FPS games, they are nice


----------



## ckfordy

i just got my z-5500 speakers today. and is there a difference between the front speakers or rear speakers cause they dont say which ones which


----------



## superfreak

it says on the back of the speaker wich is wich + the color of the wire, match it with the back of the subwoofer, ull figure it out


----------



## jmurray89

Im getting some for christmas.....how long is the wire for the speakers? will i have to buy extra wire to mount across a room?


----------



## shupola

jmurray89 said:
			
		

> Im getting some for christmas.....how long is the wire for the speakers? will i have to buy extra wire to mount across a room?




i think i read a review on newegg that the speaker wire is pretty long. i dont think you should have any trouble going across the room.

yeah, i am getting them for xmas too.


----------



## randruff

shupola said:
			
		

> i think i read a review on newegg that the speaker wire is pretty long. i dont think you should have any trouble going across the room.
> 
> yeah, i am getting them for xmas too.



Youre gonna love those speakers bro, they shake shit all over the place. As for the wiring.....Logitech was very generous. I had the Cambridge Soundworks THX 550D before my z-5500's and i would say my z-5500's have about twice the length in wire.


----------



## shupola

well, i just got them this morning. (xmas) and all i can say is:
*OMFG!*

these are without a dobut, the best speakers i have ever owned. i havent had a chance to turn them all the way up yet, becasue my neighbor is still home and i dont want to wake their baby up. but omg they sound so good. even in stereo mode with only the sub and the two front speakers they still kick the shit out of everything i have heard. these speakers rock!

get them without a dobut if you want to hear great music, movies, games, etc


----------



## vroom_skies

Could you guys give me a good break in procedure for the sub, or speakers in general If you would like to knoww my sound card, I have the x-fi plat.

Bob.


----------



## shupola

vroom_skies said:
			
		

> Could you guys give me a good break in procedure for the sub, or speakers in general If you would like to knoww my sound card, I have the x-fi plat.
> 
> Bob.



not sure exactly what you mean. there is a test button on the remote. i didnt break mine in. i just cranked them up and that was that..........and still is.


----------



## randruff

shupola said:
			
		

> well, i just got them this morning. (xmas) and all i can say is:
> *OMFG!*
> 
> these are without a dobut, the best speakers i have ever owned. i havent had a chance to turn them all the way up yet, becasue my neighbor is still home and i dont want to wake their baby up. but omg they sound so good. even in stereo mode with only the sub and the two front speakers they still kick the shit out of everything i have heard. these speakers rock!
> 
> get them without a dobut if you want to hear great music, movies, games, etc




Thats what ive been saying. For just about $200 you cannot beat it. 

As for the guy who mentioned breaking in the sub. I dont think you really have to break in the sub with these but it definately will not hurt anything to do so. I have read that a good way to do this is to play classical music at a moderate volume for 6-8 hours. In other words, if youre going to be gone for a day or something, do it.....if youre going to be home for that, well, thats like committing suicide.


----------



## Geoff

randruff said:
			
		

> Thats what ive been saying. For just about $200 you cannot beat it.


There $409 at Best Buy and $240 on newegg, thats a little over $200 

Do you think it would be worth upgrading to the Z-5500 from the Z-5300?  I've had problems with mine so the surround sound doesnt really work.


----------



## randruff

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> There $409 at Best Buy and $240 on newegg, thats a little over $200
> 
> Do you think it would be worth upgrading to the Z-5500 from the Z-5300?  I've had problems with mine so the surround sound doesnt really work.



I picked mine  up from newegg for $212. As for is it worth upgrading, i couldnt tell you as i've never heard the z5300's sound quality. What i can say, which has been said over and over, is the z5500s rock. One more note, never buy hardware from a retail like best buy. For the exact reason of what you said....just look at the difference in prices.


----------



## Geoff

randruff said:
			
		

> I picked mine  up from newegg for $212. As for is it worth upgrading, i couldnt tell you as i've never heard the z5300's sound quality. What i can say, which has been said over and over, is the z5500s rock. One more note, never buy hardware from a retail like best buy. For the exact reason of what you said....just look at the difference in prices.


Well i did buy my Z-5300's from best buy for $200 a few years ago.  The sound quality is very good on the z-5300, the only reason that i would want to upgrade is because my remote is kinda broken, and surround sound doesnt work properly.

EDIT: newegg actually has a sale on them now so its $220, but regular price is $270.


----------



## shupola

geoff said:
			
		

> EDIT: newegg actually has a sale on them now so its $220, but regular price is $270.



at the time of this post price is $210. i havent seen them go over $220 since november. just get them, you wont regret it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121120


----------



## Geoff

shupola said:
			
		

> at the time of this post price is $210. i havent seen them go over $220 since november. just get them, you wont regret it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121120


Well if i do decide to get them it wont be for several months, since my $320 car insurance bill is due next month and i dont have much money...  The downside about newegg is that the shipping on those speakers is $32


----------



## randruff

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Well if i do decide to get them it wont be for several months, since my $320 car insurance bill is due next month and i dont have much money...  The downside about newegg is that the shipping on those speakers is $32



Understandable. The sub for these speakers is massive and heavy.


----------

